
Settlement Reached in C.I.A. Torture Case - mpweiher
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/17/us/cia-torture-lawsuit-settlement.html?_r=0
======
klondike_
It's hard to claim the high ground against terrorists when you're torturing
people

